

Help me grow my fishing blog - metaprinter

In my spare time i run a fishing blog. started in june 2009 i now get:
    4,563
    Visits<p><pre><code>    2,973
    Absolute Unique Visitors 

    10,880
    Pageviews 

    2.38
    Average Pageviews 

    00:02:35
    Time on Site 

    63.82%
    Bounce Rate 

    59.50%
    New Visits 
</code></pre>
the site makes between $20 and $30 month via google adsense ads. I'd like to make $200 to $300 per month for extra income... I've done everything i can think of to grow the site (and it still continues to grow month over month).   what low hanging fruit am i missing here?  Any help would be appreciated.  ps. the link to my fishing blog is in my profile.
======
metaprinter
i wound up buying darren rowse's ebook 31 days to a better blog - nothing new
so far, but maybe something will gell. I'm gonna follow the 31 day plan and
see how that works too.

------
mitchellboy
do you take your computer in the boat?

~~~
metaprinter
what do you mean?

